

The cloud is too hard, so Intel launched a sweeping project to fix it - aceperry
http://www.infoworld.com/article/2951884/cloud-computing/the-cloud-is-too-hard-so-intel-launched-a-sweeping-project-to-fix-it.html

======
jdeisenberg
This: [http://opencontainers.org/](http://opencontainers.org/) seems to be
somewhat related, and also a good thing.

